# Fox in the backyard



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

OK you trapping maniacs I have an interesting issue. I have an adult fox that patrols my backyard and would like to start raising chickens. (Could be problematic I think.) There are plenty of dogs and cats around that would preclude legholds or conibears. I'm down to a live trap and that's new ground for me, unless someone has another idea. All suggestions are welcome. Thanks!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

keep the chickens penned in and you shouldn't have any problems.

besides that call and shoot if you have any clear shooting lanes.

xdeano


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

Yeah, that is about what I came up with too xdeano. I just was looking to see if anyone with more experience had a better idea. It seems this fox is showing up in the back yard during morning shooting light, so I might have a chance to take him right out the deck door in the morning. We will see. Thanks for the thoughts.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

are the dogs and cats yours or are they neighbors? If they are yours, i'd suggest locking the cats up and keeping the dogs on a tether for a couple of days and set several footholds and you may have a chance of picking him up that way.

xdeano


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

The dogs are the neighbors. They keep leaving me gifts if you know what I mean. He comes into the yard about 6am. I keep catching him on the trail cam. Will a fox even go into a box trap? I've never heard of anyone doing that, but I guess I will give it a try and see.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

> I have an adult fox that patrols my backyard and would like to start raising chickens.


If the fox want to raise chickens in your back yard go 50/50 with him...... Ahhhh. Maybe a sprinkle of coyote urine here and there would scare him off? Or if you have tried snares before that might be an option.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

snares are nonspecific to a certain extent. The size and height of the loop to catch a fox would be the same approximate size and height as a house cat or small dog. That would be about the same for box traps with a 220 bodygrip trap, or a foothold trap.

I haven't had much luck at all catching adult fox in cage traps, pups yes. If you have a lot of brush in your area set the cage trap back in the brush and brush it in as much as you can on top and on the sides. then beat down a path in front of the opening and throw some bait in the back. I've used plumb crazy lure in the past. But you'd best be checking it daily to let out the neighbor cats. 
use the wind to your advantage. if you know he's coming in from the east try and put the trap to the west, nw to pick up your prevailing wind.

Only thing better than that is a bullet. But then you'll have to worry about the neighbors.

xdeano


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks for the thoughts guys. I would rather not catch the neighbors pets, even though they should not be running around my yard. I don't know what I'm going to do yet. I looked at the prices for the larger live traps and that is quite an investment in something that might not work. Well, I'm probably going to get one anyway and brush it in real well. The fox seems to come from the sw each night as all the photos are of him coming in that way. If nothing else, it should be a fun contest. I think the fox has all the trump cards though. HaHa!


----------

